# Radiohead



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Do you know how much I hate Radiohead?

I wonder how many people have used Radiohead as a catalyst to suicide? :


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Bet its not as much as me. 

Probably the most overrated band ever along with Crowded House & REM.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I am a bit of a fan although I prefer their earlier material.

I agree though some of their songs are a little depressing [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

First 3 albums brilliant ... down the slippery slope from there....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They've played some crap in their time, but "You Never Wash Up After Yourself", "Creep" and "Anyone Can Play Guitar" are all excellent. Paul Oakenfold also mixed at least one of their tracks to great effect....

But give me Muse anyday of the week over Radiohead....

"Sunburn", "New Born", "Muscle Museum", "Unintended" and "Plug In Baby" are all fucking superb


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have a copy of the Oakey mix of the radiohead track at home on MP3.....can't remember off the top of my head which one it is, but it is very very good


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Some? Come on Nick 

A mate of mine mentioned that if you listen to the lyrics they are actually quite amusing :-/

I've never got that far as I can't hear my stereo when I'm at the top of my apartment block about to jump!

(Having said that I understand why they might be appealing but I just can't stand them)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think at some point the lead singer was actually classified as being a manic depressive, which may explain things!


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Totally agree, just dont understand all the hype surrounding that band

I've got the Creep EP which is fantastic. I really tried to like OK Computer because of all the rave reviews, but I just dont get it


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Just remembered the oakey remix is of 'Street Spirit'

Nik if you liked the Creep EP, get the Album 'The Bends' [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Nik if you liked the Creep EP, get the Album 'The Bends'


Cheers !

Amazon will be shipping it shortly......


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Let me know what you think once you get it


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

The Bends is pure genius. OK Computer is not far behind either. [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

their existence is entirely justified by The Bends.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Glad to see some other forumites have good musical taste


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Seems to be a consensus here. They really got no better than "The Bends".

I have got an acoustic version of Fake Plastic Trees on MP3 (at a decent compression). One of the best tracks I own.

I think Christian O'Connell's (London XFM morning DJ) jingle sums them up now: "Christian O'Connell - the sort of show Thom York would listen to if his head wasn't so far up his arse!"


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

THe Bends is an all-time fave album, but they've really seriously lost it since.

Being an Oxfordonian, i've met Tom Yorke several times. When they were called "on a friday" (late 80's) you just put it down to him trying to be a bit "different", but the last time I literally bumped into him in the High Street and he ran like a scared little orphan boy. Very bizarre.

Still, I bet they're all laughing with their accountants that people will still buy shite like Hail to the Theif. Thankfully the internet has meant i didn't have to buy it to know it was cack.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Dull


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

The Bends is tremendous; Okay Computer is a work of sublime genius


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

The Bends is brilliance, with OK computer not far behind. Street Spirit is one of my all time favourite tracks by any artist.

Flashes of brilliance since, amongst some pretty experimentalist (read 'not very good') stuff. I'm glad they exist and did these things. At least they haven't pandered to commercial success (but managed it to a reasonable degree anyhow!).

Hail to the Thief on its way. The first single is a return to form so I'm optimistic about the rest.

It's ok for you non-Radiohead fans to stick to Westlife & co - really it is Â 

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hail to the Thief is a return to the OK Computer style somewhat. There is however a fair bit of innovation in the manner of Kid A and Ammesiac as well though. Brilliant brilliant brilliant. ;D

So refreshing to have non-formulaic music unlike so much else out there...


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Hail to the Thief is a return to the OK Computer style somewhat. There is however a fair bit of innovation in the manner of Kid A and Ammesiac as well though. Brilliant brilliant brilliant. ;D
> 
> So refreshing to have non-formulaic music unlike so much else out there...


At last somebody with some taste! I bet all you lot who have The Bends and thought the the following records were crap also have Robbie Williams in your collection as well! 
When I first heard Kid A - I thought WTF! But listen to it a few times and the songs really come through. 
I have to agree with the above, there is so much crap out there at least some 'artists' actually deserve the title.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> At last somebody with some taste! I bet all you lot who have The Bends and thought the the following records were crap also have Robbie Williams in your collection as well!


Fuck me. You're mad. Do you spend a lot of time in your room on your own?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If Radiohead kicked Robbie Williams' head in I might start liking them.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If Radiohead kicked Robbie Williams' head in I might start liking them.


I'm with you on that. the Celebrity Shoeing Show is going to go down a storm. Radiohead could kick hime senselesss wearing brogues of course, and then they could all go home and wet the bed in an artisic manner. Monster. 8)


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck me. You're mad. Â Do you spend a lot of time in your room on your own?


No, I have cardboard cut-outs of Morrisey and Thom Yorke to chat to ;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Nik if you liked the Creep EP, get the Album 'The Bends'





> Let me know what you think once you get it


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Brilliant album, thanks for the tip

Shame I dont like any of the new stuff !!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Glad to hear it ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Glad to hear it ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Glad to hear it ;D


----------

